# Atlas 10F motor wiring and counter shaft mounting help



## tawas23 (Aug 19, 2014)

Wondering if anyone has a wiring diagram on how to wire my lathe with a forward and reverse switch ..all it has is a on off switch right now with one cord  coming from on/off switch and one cord coming off motor with white and blk wires on end of each??   ...also is there a trick or idea how to align my counter shaft belt pulleys ..my counter shaft and motor mount to table with four bolts on the unit..having a hard time aligning pulleys up perfectly straight...or dont they need to be that straight???


----------



## Charles Spencer (Aug 19, 2014)

I clamped my countershaft to the table and moved it until I had it where I thought it looked good.  Drew an outline of the base and holes, unclamped it, and installed it.

Charles

PS No idea on the motor.


----------



## tawas23 (Aug 19, 2014)

ok sounds good on installing to counter shaft...thanks does anyone have a wiring diagram on wiring my forward and reverse switch together??


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 19, 2014)

Would need to know what motor you have. These lathes lathe's didn't come with a standerd motor. A pic of the name plate would be a big help.


----------



## pdentrem (Aug 19, 2014)

You will need a drum switch and a bit of wiring to bring the leads from the motor out to the switch.
Pierre


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 19, 2014)

Tawas,

Also need the drum switch wiring/switching diagram.  There are many different versions

Robert D.



kd4gij said:


> Would need to know what motor you have. These lathes lathe's didn't come with a standerd motor. A pic of the name plate would be a big help.


----------



## tawas23 (Aug 20, 2014)

the motor is a 1/3 hp 5 amp motor name plate is mostly wore off ..this is a pic of the drum switch I bought ..I dont understand the wiring diagram ..just need to know where the blk and the white wires go I know green is ground


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 20, 2014)

You are going th need more than the black and white wire to reverse the motor. Is there a wiring diagram on the motor?. What make and model is the motor?
All motor's are different on wiring.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 20, 2014)

Tawas,

For a single phase motor, it takes 4 wires to make it reversible.  Two go to the Run winding and two go to the Start winding (or to the start capacitor, centrifugal switch and start winding in a capacitor start single phase motor).  In a non-reversing motor installation, each run winding wire will be tied to one (and only one) of the start winding wires.  And only a single pole switch is required to start and top the motor.  If it runs backwards, you swap the two start winding wires.

To hook it up as a reversible motor, you basically wire the drum switch to do that wire swapping.

Is the the motor schematic shown in your inserted photo the schematic of your actual motor?  Or just an example?  The switch schematic in your photo is totally illegible.  Try re-taking the photo with different settings or in B&W until you get something that can be read.

Robert D.


----------



## tawas23 (Aug 20, 2014)

ok I will try another pic thanks for helping me ..well appreciated


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 20, 2014)

OK.  Is that the actual schematic of your motor or not?

RD


----------



## tawas23 (Aug 20, 2014)

no its not ..its a diagram of a drum switch I bought that comes with it


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 20, 2014)

OK.  Then if your motor is AC and only has two wires coming out, it is not reversible (at least not without modifying the motor).

Robert D.


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 20, 2014)

Also not all single phase motor's are reversible


----------



## chainsawd (Aug 20, 2014)

This may be a little out of the 'ball park'; but do you have three phase power to your workshop, electric motors on three phase power ( your Q & A only refer to single phase) are so much easier to wire for reverse and control; both for /rev power and with a lot more torque.
I run my Atlas TH54 with a 3 phase 1/2 hp motor with a variable speed controller, which also saves changing belt speed settings


----------



## tawas23 (Aug 20, 2014)

NO I dont have 3ph... just 110v and a 220v for my welder..


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 20, 2014)

Actually, any single phase AC motor that can be taken apart can be wired to run either way.  But you do have to know what you are doing.  Or at least know how to follow instructions.

Robert D.



kd4gij said:


> Also not all single phase motor's are reversible


----------



## tawas23 (Aug 21, 2014)

Is it possible to reverse the wires to get reverse ..I will have to wait until I get my drum switch before I can do anything in reverse..


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 21, 2014)

No.  It will still run in the same direction.  Internally, the start and run windings are already connected, and only two wires run out. To reverse a capacitor start (or split phase) motor you have to reverse either the start or the run winding, but not both.  To do that, you have to gain access to all four wires and run them out of the motor.  

Robert D.


----------



## tawas23 (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok I will get back when my drum switch comes it ..tx


----------



## RWL (Aug 24, 2014)

This article I wrote in 1986 is a summary of things that are useful for single phase motor wiring.
http://igor.chudov.com/manuals/ElectricMotors.pdf

Since I switched to 3 phase many years ago, there are others more conversant with single phase motor wiring than I, but it's a useful reference.


----------



## tawas23 (Aug 25, 2014)

thank you for that link ..that helps alot tx


----------

